# SVD 2.0 unboxing and first look



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Looks good...


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Ag I meant SVD 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ag I meant SVD 2


fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Thank you!

The mod is looking good, I must say


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/14)

Haven't been a big fan of Innokin other than the MVP which was a winner of note! I disliked the SVD big time and the 134 was Meh...

Like the idea of the carrying case with the volt meter built in.
Even in the 18350 mode is still pretty big.
Not a huge fan of the ho hum look of the tube...
Love the idea that it's got an American made Evolve DNA Board in it.

But this one I'm sure I won't be rushing to buy...


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Ya I've really become a big fan of box mods, but as far as tubes go, this would be the one I'd get.

Especially since I don't vape anything past 14watts.

With that said, I've reached my cap with regulated stuff... Next stop, next year, ReoVille.

Since vaping I wanted a top notch regulated device and I now have it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

im with @Rob Fisher on this one. 
i tried setting up my svd last night to use as a dripper but its too weak for the magma with a 1.3ohm coil in it.
bare in mind i started by trying my luck to build a 0.6 ohm(fail) then 1.0 ohm(fail) then 1.3 ohm coil qhich finally fired up after like 10 seconds.
needless to say it nearly ending up going through the window.


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Jees I would hope the new one can handle a 1,3 coil. That's not too much to ask


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jees I would hope the new one can handle a 1,3 coil. That's not too much to ask


well technically it can handle the coil. just takes forever to heat up enough to vape. and i had it set to 15watt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeJedi (30/10/14)

My "old" SVD is rocking a 0.9ohm coil at the moment @13watts no problem.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eagle (8/11/14)

This mod is quite large, but looks like it has reliable performance and has some nice features like a spring loaded pin to ensure your clearomizer fits nice and flush, and is a lot safer than some of the other tube mods like the Smok Bec Pro. This video from PBusardo gives a good reliable overview.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

Eagle said:


> This mod is quite large, but looks like it has reliable performance and has some nice features like a spring loaded pin to ensure your clearomizer fits nice and flush, and is a lot safer than some of the other tube mods like the Smok Bec Pro. This video from PBusardo gives a good reliable overview.




I was a little put off when he put those other mods next to it - it is rather large.

But i agree, I do trust the brand more than most out there.


----------

